# Removal companies



## zorrosheba (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for experiences/recommendations for removal companies Aussie to N.Z. Any help would be appreciated.


Many thanks,


Leslie.


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Pss brilliant couldn't speak any more highly of them, came in packed within one day and we had a lot of stuff over 50 boxes


----------

